# Kioti CK4010 blowing instrument cluster fuse



## monroto (Sep 23, 2021)

4 year old Kioti CK4010 140 hours 
When I depress brake pedal and turn the ignition, the 5 amp cluster fuse blows which does not allow it to start. The problem was intermittent but now occurs every time. Any ideas on what would cause this?


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Sounds to me like you have a short somewhere inside the instrument cluster......This unit is still under warranty, how close is you closest Kioti dealer? I would let them figure it out and fix it on their dime not yours......


----------

